# Cut up dog pads



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I've tried everything to keep my beagles pads from getting cut up when hunting on snow and icy snow. One day out and 5-6 days healing. The only reason I have for this happening is she stays inside and the pads do no toughen up enough. Anyone have a cure other than soaking in vineger.


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

I read giving your dog 1-50mg zinc pill a day helps hurry the healing process. Also helps as a prevenative, as in toughens up the pads..

Here is one of the sites I read it on.. Also a few tips here to help speed the healing..

http://www.americanpointinglab.com/site/Forum/tabid/68/aff/1/aft/20182/afv/topic/Default.aspx

Good luck, Steve


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks....I'll give zinc a try.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I wonder if the amount of zinc needs to be reduced for the lower body weight of a 30# beagle versus a 60 to 100# lab? 
Does excess zinc pass through a dog or does it bio-accumulate?


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

I just recently purchased a product called Mushers Secret. I was having trouble with one of my Blackmouth curs and their feet. I've have used it 4 times on him now and it seems to really help him alot.

I purchased it on Amazon.com. It was $17.50, free shipping. I'm very satisfied with it


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

bag balm on my **** hounds there tough as nails


----------

